# Schrade HS1 Old Timer Honesteel Sharpening Stone



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas in the usa I have just brought a brand new

Schrade HS1 Old Timer Honesteel Sharpening Stone

from Germany but have been told its not as good as the old ones is this true if so were could I get an old one I like the look of them and would love an old one to try thanks phil.


----------



## CCHGN (Oct 16, 2013)

Hello, does it say what grits those are? I'm into knives and razors and sharpening. I have some Arkansas wet stones, but I actually went to sandpapaer and (micron)mesh on a slab of marble.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

CCHGN said:


> Hello, does it say what grits those are? I'm into knives and razors and sharpening. I have some Arkansas wet stones, but I actually went to sandpapaer and (micron)mesh on a slab of marble.


Hi not sure what grit it is fella its one of these I have been told they are not as good as the old ones so I am trying to get hold of an old one http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200971496721?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Based on the link you left I believe I have the old version. The holes along the top are different and the overall texture of the steel looks different as well. Is one better than the other... I have no idea. I use a steel in the kitchen and in the field and some do seem better than others I just dont know how to call this one.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Greavous said:


> Based on the link you left I believe I have the old version. The holes along the top are different and the overall texture of the steel looks different as well. Is one better than the other... I have no idea. I use a steel in the kitchen and in the field and some do seem better than others I just dont know how to call this one.


yes that looks very old are they hard to get hold of over there buddy?


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Ill keep an eye out for another. I have seen them on occasion.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Greavous said:


> Ill keep an eye out for another. I have seen them on occasion.


Thanks fella I may have a very nice carbon fibre sling shot to trade for a good one ATB Phil.


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Phil! yar bak!


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

BCluxor said:


> Phil! yar bak!


Sure am buddy


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

got to looking around on the US ebay site and found a few of them in the old style for $99 and then came across one just like mine for $16 plus shipping. I bought it so it didnt get snagged by someone. Here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/151147835262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It appears to be in nicer shape than mine, Its yours if you want it just let me know.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Greavous said:


> got to looking around on the US ebay site and found a few of them in the old style for $99 and then came across one just like mine for $16 plus shipping. I bought it so it didnt get snagged by someone. Here is the link http://www.ebay.com/itm/151147835262?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649
> 
> It appears to be in nicer shape than mine, Its yours if you want it just let me know.


PM sent buddy


----------

